# Need Advice



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I will try to make this story short. I saw on craigslist a lady that posted a title of MALTESE IN DANGER. I opened the link and this poor lady was pleading for help in getting her 2 maltese back. Let me rewind a bit this lady was rehoming her 2 maltese due to the fact that she had been in and out of the hospital and is ill. She came to the point that she could not financial afford her babies and could not spend as much time with them with her being in the hospital. Well a lady came to her house and said she would give both dogs a loving home the orignal owner asked for a 120.00 rehoming fee for both and the lady agreed. Well the Original owner stated to this lady these dogs should not be seperated or rehomed for profit.

Well 5 daysLlater this lady was already rehoming the dogs. She claimed her 4 yr old son was throwing the dogs in the air like teddy bears and laying down on them. She stated thats why she was rehoming them one for 200.00 and the other for 150.00.

The original owner contacted the lady and she said she would give her 120.00 back but that she just wanted her babies back. The lady hung up on her and pretty much has been very nasty with her. 

I spoke to the lady with the dogs pretending to be interested in them just to see if all this was true. She gave me the dogs name and she pretty much could not give me any back ground on these dogs. She claimed the doggies to be her babies but knew nothing about them.

I called the Original Owner and she sounded so distraught over this. I told her I called the lady and she gave me the name of the dogs. Well before I could say the names the Orinigal owner said the dogs name. She pleaded for me to some how help her get her dogs back. She said she has filed a police report and called the SPCA cause she believes the dogs are getting abused. She has managed to locate where this lady lives.

So I ask your advice on how I can help this lady get her babies back. I know she loves her dogs you can just tell by talking to her. She is having health issues and now to be worring about her dogs. She told me the older maltese who is 8 yrs old and has hip issues and the other maltese is younger both females.

ANY ADVICE!!!! I am tempted to call the lady and pretend I want the dogs and to meet me somewhere and let the original owner come and reclaim her dogs back:angry:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would print out the ad where she says that her kids are mistreating the dogs and contact your local animal officer, the police department, as well as your local ASPCA or shelter. Then, explain the situation as you know it. No matter what, the priority should be getting these dogs away from the current owner based on the abuse.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I would print out the ad where she says that her kids are mistreating the dogs and contact your local animal officer, the police department, as well as your local ASPCA or shelter. Then, explain the situation as you know it. No matter what, the priority should be getting these dogs away from the current owner based on the abuse.


I blieve that is what the original owner has done. The SPCA said they would look into it but that it could take a little while. The original owner feels like time is crucial. I hope by tommorrow the SPCA would have contacted her with some kind of feedback.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Be very careful. Many of these ploys are nothing more than scams to get money out of softie dog lovers like us. If they end up asking you for money... run the other way.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Be very careful. Many of these ploys are nothing more than scams to get money out of softie dog lovers like us. If they end up asking you for money... run the other way.


good warning and definitely possible.

Just wondering- the 2nd lady who ended up with the dogs, did she also post on craigslist trying to re-home the dogs? Is that how you found out about her?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> good warning and definitely possible.
> 
> Just wondering- the 2nd lady who ended up with the dogs, did she also post on craigslist trying to re-home the dogs? Is that how you found out about her?


 
Yes she reposted the malts a few days later ofcourse she double the price. I guess its just best to let the SPCA or police handle it I just hope the malts survive the little 4yr old throwing them around like stuffed animals.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

What a terribly upsetting story this is. My heart aches for the original owner and for the fluffs. Hope I can stop dwelling on this today.

Please keep us updated; I do hope this has a happy ending.


(I've been warned against using Craigslist).

Sheil


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

While I certainly sympathize with the original owner if the story is true, I still fault her greatly for letting this come to pass. How, if she loves these dogs as much as she says she does, could she give them up to a home with a small child? Anyone who truly loves and comes to know the breed, know that Maltese and small children generally should not live in the same house. While there are some Maltese that live happily with small children this is the exception, not the rule. And what about this she "managed to locate where this lady lives"? A person who truly loves their pet would never just give their pet up without first checking thoroughly where they were going. If this story is true, the dogs should be taken away from the new owner and NOT returned to the old one but surrendered to rescue instead, which is what should have happened in the first place.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Totally agree*



gopotsgo said:


> While I certainly sympathize with the original owner if the story is true, I still fault her greatly for letting this come to pass. How, if she loves these dogs as much as she says she does, could she give them up to a home with a small child? Anyone who truly loves and comes to know the breed, know that Maltese and small children generally should not live in the same house. While there are some Maltese that live happily with small children this is the exception, not the rule. And what about this she "managed to locate where this lady lives"? A person who truly loves their pet would never just give their pet up without first checking thoroughly where they were going. If this story is true, the dogs should be taken away from the new owner and NOT returned to the old one but surrendered to rescue instead, which is what should have happened in the first place.


In the addition to the above, I believe that the original owner should have inquired if there were children in the home. If she loved them so much, why was she so petty as to ask for $120.00? also, it is very strange that she found out where the lady lives? did she not bother to ask for information so she could at least call or stop by to see how they were doing? If this is the case, sounds to me like she never loved them enough :angry:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

bailey02 said:


> I will try to make this story short. I saw on craigslist a lady that posted a title of MALTESE IN DANGER. I opened the link and this poor lady was pleading for help in getting her 2 maltese back. Let me rewind a bit this lady was rehoming her 2 maltese due to the fact that she had been in and out of the hospital and is ill. She came to the point that she could not financial afford her babies and could not spend as much time with them with her being in the hospital. Well a lady came to her house and said she would give both dogs a loving home the orignal owner asked for a 120.00 rehoming fee for both and the lady agreed. Well the Original owner stated to this lady these dogs should not be seperated or rehomed for profit.
> 
> Well 5 daysLlater this lady was already rehoming the dogs. She claimed her 4 yr old son was throwing the dogs in the air like teddy bears and laying down on them. She stated thats why she was rehoming them one for 200.00 and the other for 150.00.
> 
> ...


I wonder about the original owner here. I don't think you are getting the full story from her. Meaning, I don't trust her and her story. 



pammy4501 said:


> Be very careful. Many of these ploys are nothing more than scams to get money out of softie dog lovers like us. If they end up asking you for money... run the other way.


Absolutely! Be very careful. 


gopotsgo said:


> While I certainly sympathize with the original owner if the story is true, I still fault her greatly for letting this come to pass. How, if she loves these dogs as much as she says she does, could she give them up to a home with a small child? Anyone who truly loves and comes to know the breed, know that Maltese and small children generally should not live in the same house. While there are some Maltese that live happily with small children this is the exception, not the rule. And what about this she "managed to locate where this lady lives"? A person who truly loves their pet would never just give their pet up without first checking thoroughly where they were going. If this story is true, the dogs should be taken away from the new owner and NOT returned to the old one but surrendered to rescue instead, which is what should have happened in the first place.


If this is indeed true.....I agree with Gigi. Something still feels "off" here.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a scam to me. The only part I can believe is genuine is the dogs being in danger.. if there are any dogs...I think anyone can post on Craig's list for free?
I'd call the ASPCA and the police and definately print out the part about her child abusing the dogs....before it's too late...


----------

